# Daily Chat - August 13, 2015



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Good morning artist friends.

Yesterday was a busy day for me and I just now finished up reading all the posts. WOW @*Cricket VS* you sure are making a major difference in the forum. It is really coming alive. I have to ask if there was some kind of reorganization in VerticalScope and if each forum is now getting their own personal Admin in stead of using a pool of admins. I hated the pool thing, sometimes I was dealing with 4 different people for one little problem. I can tell you that we all here love what you are doing for us.

So where the heck is David ( @Bushcraftonfire) ? He's so funny I know he will have a lot to say about all the changes.

Today is going to be another busy day doing non-art stuff. Maybe by late this afternoon I can get to painting. I went shopping in my favorite store yesterday and among other things I bought a new brush I'm dying to try out. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Good morning! 

I inquired about David yesterday and he still hasn't arrived BUT I vaguely remember him mentioning his anniversary. Was that this week? Maybe they are doing something fun. 

Today..I don't even want to think about today or tomorrow. BUSY. 

Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

Sitting here enjoying a fresh cup of coffee....


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Cricket VS said:


> Sitting here enjoying a fresh cup of coffee....


LOL. I need to get another cup. One just isn't going to cut it today.


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

chanda95 said:


> LOL. I need to get another cup. One just isn't going to cut it today.


Hahahaha! I made a full pot! :vs_coffee:


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

Good morning everyone! 

yeah David's going to see a lot of new post here..:laugh:

I have this image in my mind that I want to draw..I hope I can get it right and done later..:glasses:

Love how the forum is getting active lately..love y'all :vs-kiss: 

still an unusual day but I'm all heads up..:vs_box::vs_karate: 

Anyway...may you all have a safe Thursday :vs_clouds::vs_love:
(thinking of throwback Thursday..like uploading your old artworks... :3 )


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Hmmm todaay... another Non-artistic day u.u I can't focus if I'm not quiet in my room, and I'm pissed off cuz I wanna draw something! I hope we end fast the refactions u.u

Yes Chanda, you're right, he mentioned his anniversary but I don't remember if it was this week, or the next one. Anyway it can be that  

Hmmm Melody! Can't wait for seeing all that old stuff, and the new one too! :3

Have a great Jueves! >.<


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

Hello everybody :vs_wave:
I love the direction the forums is taking, thanks to Super Cricket for all these new features :vs_box:
And I was wondering the same about @Bushcraftonfire , hope he'll be back soon :biggrin:
I can't wait to see your stuff Melody, and what about that little comic with your little piggy ? :vs_awed:
Hope you'll have a little time to paint today Terry, tis good for the soul :vs_cool:
Chanda your always super busy, you are like the super women of ... busyness :biggrin: But don't over exhaust yourself, take good care of you :laugh:
I understand your feeling FanKi, when there is no personal space sometimes it's hard to get lost in the arts :smile:
Now for the serious part.... I have no coffee left... so if you don't hear anything from me today, tis because I died of not enough coffee in my blood stream disease :vs_blush:

I'm working on a little comic strip about these two friends today, if it is finished I will post it ( not to worry "The Lost Kids" is still being worked on, for the people that would be worried :glasses: )
Everybody have good day, and take care of yourself, lots of good feelings sent your way by me :vs_box:


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

@Erilia sneak peek of the comic :biggrin:


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

This piggy is my hero :biggrin: he is the best cookie thief in the world :vs_blush:


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh my gosh. Now I am gonna sit here craving cookies! :surprise:


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

Erilia said:


> This piggy is my hero :biggrin: he is the best cookie thief in the world :vs_blush:


That's why I love him...wishing that he would be a real pig...:wink:


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

I can't be here 10 minutes without laughing >.<

Tell him to stay away from MY cookies, alright? ¬¬


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

YAY, DAVID IS BACK! I saw he posted, haven't read any yet though. It's getting hard to keep up with all the posts...but I'm not complaining...I'm loving it.

I'm going to do some painting in a little bit and then when I'm done I'll be back on the computer.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Holy Cow!!










A man misses a day or two and the whole forum turns upside down.. ROTFLOL! Many thanks to you @Cricket VS for making double work for me here today catching up on something like 50 posts.. :vs_worry: 

Seriously.. EVERY change I have seen is for the best.. and will help the forum greatly.. I'm glad to be a part of it. 
@Cricket VS - I love your photos.. may I use some of them in my watercolors work?

D

PS - Our anniversary is next week.. 26th and 27th (yes.. we got married both days.. a LONG story) I will just be marking the forums read after that if it's anything like today.. :vs_smirk:


----------



## Okami (Aug 11, 2015)

I don't know if this is the right place to tell, but I have registered just yesterday and I want to contribute something to the daily chat: my boyfriend and I are on vacation. Yesterday he made me a marriage proposal. I'm so happy!!
I wish you all a nice evening, in Germany it is 10 p.m.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi David! Welcome back! That will teach you to leave us for any length of time! Cricket has done a great job. It's awesome. This is the best I have ever seen this forum..and the most busy. 

Our Anniversaries are only 10 days apart. My anniversary is the 16th..this weekend. 18 years married..22 together. I might be absent for the next few days myself. 

Julia...Congratulations!!!


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Okami said:


> I don't know if this is the right place to tell, but I have registered just yesterday and I want to contribute something to the daily chat: my boyfriend and I are on vacation. Yesterday he made me a marriage proposal. I'm so happy!!
> I wish you all a nice evening, in Germany it is 10 p.m.


:eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:

:wings: :wings: :wings: 
:vs_clap: :vs_clap: :vs_clap: :vs_clap:

Congratulations! Such a wonderful new!


David, I wish you some day tell us about that 2-day-marriage, cuz it sounds weird funny and unique >.<

Guess this month is full of love! 2 anniversaries, a proposal, come on, who give us something else?! 

I'm so happy about you all ^^


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

Okami said:


> I don't know if this is the right place to tell, but I have registered just yesterday and I want to contribute something to the daily chat: my boyfriend and I are on vacation. Yesterday he made me a marriage proposal. I'm so happy!!
> I wish you all a nice evening, in Germany it is 10 p.m.


Oh my! How sweet! I envy the love news here...:vs_sob: I miss my boyfriend so much...Happy for y'all! Eternal love :vs_love:

and welcome back David! (@Bushcraftonfire)


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

I don't have any love news to share.

I have amazing cats though! 

Does that count for something or does that just make me the community crazy cat lady? :vs_smirk:


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

Cricket VS said:


> I don't have any love news to share.
> 
> I have amazing cats though!
> 
> ...


waaaahh!! so cute!! :kboom: lemme pet the kitteh!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Cricket VS said:


> Oh my gosh. Now I am gonna sit here craving cookies! :surprise:


And coffee!!! :vs_lol:


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Chanda.. Happy Anniversary!:kiss:

Okami - Happy Marriage Proposal.. Congratulations!:vs-kiss:

Cricket - Beautiful cat!:vs_blush:

Susan - You have a serious coffee problem.. ROTFLOL!:vs_smirk:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Okami said:


> I don't know if this is the right place to tell, but I have registered just yesterday and I want to contribute something to the daily chat: my boyfriend and I are on vacation. Yesterday he made me a marriage proposal. I'm so happy!!
> I wish you all a nice evening, in Germany it is 10 p.m.


Big CONGRATULATIONS @Okami. What a special time this is for you. You will remember it always. I wish you all the luck in the world on a long happy life together.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Happy Anniversary @*chanda95*. 

Nice cat Cricket. I have 4 dogs and 3 cats and another dog that we are babysitting for a few months.

David ( @Bushcraftonfire) I also would love to hear how your wedding turned out to be two days. My guess is you were married at the stroke of midnight and the "Pronouncement" was right at the very second of it turning into the next day. OK -- What does everyone else think the reason is? Maybe David will tell us if we speculate some.


----------



## Okami (Aug 11, 2015)

Big CONGRATULATIONS @Okami. What a special time this is for you. You will remember it always. I wish you all the luck in the world on a long happy life together.[/QUOTE]

Thank you so much! :-*


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

If anyone who doesn't know us guesses how we got married twice.. I will paint a watercolor for you.. and while that is a good guess Terry.. it's incorrect


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Hmmm hmmm hmmm... it's something bizarre or sad? (I don't want to screw it up  )


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

David u always crack me up :biggrin:


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

@Cricket VS we need a crack up smilie.. LOL!


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

Yes, we do! :rayof:



Bushcraftonfire said:


> @Cricket VS we need a crack up smilie.. LOL!


----------

